# More reason for me to carry a concealed weapon



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Well, tonight events is more reason for me to carry around a weapon or a concealed weapon. I'm f*cking pissed off that some shithead would do something of this nature to another human being...

I'm driving along Columbia Pike, heading down towards Springfield (these are all local places in northern virigina, so please bare with me if you aren't familiar with these places), just cruising along at 45mph. I proceed to make a left turn onto this side street that will ultimately connect me with little river turnpike. Right before I make that left turn, I notice a car behind me who had caught up with me pretty rapidly, made the left turn with me without using any sort of turn signal. During this left turn onto this side street, there is a pretty steep incline, about 35-40 degrees, and with me driving a manual, I have to accelerate in order to continue up this hill at a constant speed in low gear without chugging the engine. The asshole comes flying around the turn and almost hits me as I contine up this incline, he honks at me for no apparent reason. We climb up past the hill and continue to drive down this 25mph residential neighborhood, the f**ker speeds up right behind me and is literally on my ass, he swerves back and forth and continues to tailgate me. I pay him no mind but I'm curious as to why he's doing this...he then has the nerve to get into the oncoming traffic lane to pass me. I see this as a sign of stupidity and decide to keep him in that lane, I speed up and pretty much pace him at 35mph. He gets back in regular lane and proceeds to speed up, as if to ram me. So I do what I think is the right thing to do, slow down so that he DOES hit me. He swerves into the right lane and speeds up. I too speed up, keeping him in that oncoming lane. Then a car comes down the road and he continues to speed up, so I follow and block him in that lane. The oncoming car is getting closer to him, so he slowes down; as do I. My intent is to keep him in that lane because (a) he was endangering me, and (b) I think he was drunk. At the end of this residential neighborhood, there is a traffic light. Its red and we're both parked. I'm waiting for the guy to get out of his car and approach me so that we can have a one on one talk about what the f*ck he was thinking and why the f*ck he was doing it. At the same time, I also unbuttoned my K-Bar, as a self-defense measure.

He doesn't get out of the car. The light turns green and we proceed to down this road, lincolnia road. He does the same thing, speed up, swerving left and right. We drive along and I continue to keep my constant speed of 35, which is the speed limit for this particular road. Anywho, we head towards the intersection of 236 and lincolnia road. There is a traffic light that has turned red. On top of that, there are currently four police cruisers parked, each with flashing light because they were doing their police stuff.

I slow down and creep to this light, waiting for the guy to pull up behind me, just to see who he is and what the f*ck was his problem. He slowly creeps up to me and gives me the evil stare down. In the process of the stare down, he runs the curb; realizing he is on the curb with cops around, he pulls off. We both come to a complete stop, he looks over at me as I stare at him. He then puts his fingers to his neck and slices it, from there, he rolls down his window and says "im going to kill you" in a heavy hispanic accent. I slowly reach over to my K-Bar and grab hold of it, in case he decides to approach me. I notice that he too is reaching down for something, and then I saw the black casing as he pulled it up.

From the darkness of his car, I saw the black object. At first I thought it was nothing, but then I saw the distinct outline of a pistol. Only thing funny about this pistol was, it wasn't shiny or had a somewhat reflective surface. It looked plasticy-kinda like a glock. But yea, he points it at me and continues to say "im going to shoot you. I'm going to kill you". I stare blankly at him and the gun but my instincts and training took over, I instantly slouched over towards my passenger seat, grasping my K-Bar. If he had fired the gun, it would've either grazed me or shot me in the shoulder; worse possibly shot me in the head. Nothing happens. I wait there for a moment and then the light turns green, I slowly lean back up and the guy is still there with pistol pointed at me. And for a split second, I thought he was going to pull the trigger; nothing. He drives off and I follow.

I swear, I've never been pissed off in my life. I so wanted to get out of the car and approach this asshole, but then I saw the pistol and remained in the car, waiting for him to make a move.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

this is the best advise i can give you, forget that guy. the guy is a f*cking prick, i know that you know that he knows that. if you had a weapon maybe i would have never heard this story. i agree with your fustration but do not let assholes get the best of you.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

WTF is a K-Bar!?!?!??!


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

a k bar, not a toy


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

You should have called 911 and reported it. Told them he had a gun that he pointed at you at a stop light and was driving recklessly. Then run him off the road into a tree.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

LMAO bringing a knife to a gun fight loses everytime..... take your own advice & get that concealed weapon permit


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

i got my cpl for the same reasons f*ck these assholes if that motherfucked pointed that toy at me its over! go get it man its your right
sorry i dont meen to get worked up but these type of things have happened to me alot when i was 12 my mom was robbed on our portch when i opened the door so black women started poping off rounds into the house we called the cops and those fuckers showed up 6 hours later 6 fuckin hours! thats when i knew its up to us to protect ourselfs sign up for that class TODAY its worth it
by the way that dumb bitch couldent shoot worth sh*t everyone was fine.....thank god


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

maknwar said:


> You should have called 911 and reported it. Told them he had a gun that he pointed at you at a stop light and was driving recklessly. Then run him off the road into a tree.


ort of agree!!

You should have pulled over to the cops that were there and told the first, who you are, Ex marine/future officer and wtf just happened...

I would be just as mad and craving his blood, but there are good and bad things to do..

This guy was obviously just looking for trouble and should have gotten EXACTLY what he was looking for... TROUBLE!!!!

LEGAL TROUBLE!!!

It is so below you to get in legal trouble and hurt your future, but that SOB needs some jail!!!!


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah, this guys an asshole. However, you didnt help the situation by trying to corner him into oncoming traffic. You are just as much as an ass as him, as you put not only his life but the life of a total stranger in the oncoming car at jeopardy. Had you simply let him overtake you the first time and let him be on his merry way none of the later wouldve happened. IMO, your lucky the cops was at that stoplight. Had they not been there he probably wouldve shot at you. Im not trying to be an asshole, but what you did was also foolish.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

mn i wish we could get a permit to vcarry here in cali... us to in this one town but the got ride of th guy that was given them out


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah so why didn't you call 911? you kinda fed into the situation. If you did have a gun then what a gaurenteed gunfight at the end of the story? wouldn't have exactly solved anything. one of you would have just wound up dead.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

if you buy a pistol be careful, take a coarse at your local range. read all the literature for your state/county concerning guns as they are often incomplete and contradictory and honestly most leo wouldnt be able to tell you the technicalities and will simply arrest you which will cost you lawyer fees even though you may win the case. the chances of actually needing a pistol to protect yourself are slim, although i will tell you i feel much safer with a loaded glock in my safe than with just a kitchen knife, but more importantly is that everyone should excercise their rights before the gov(dems) chip away at them long enough that they are an afterthought. if you dont use your muscles regularly they dissapear. guns are an investment. esp class 3 stuff. pistols arent going to do anything but go up in value.

*A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed*.

shall not be infringed. the right to bear arms shall NOT be infringed, because the people need to be able to keep the govt in check. thats long gone obviously, and i bet the 2nd amendment is too by 2025. and the govt will be the only people authorized to have firearms. how can a well regulated militia, which is necessary to the security of a free state, hold a candle to the gov if they dont have any firarms. stand up for your rights. and even if you dont care, buy them as an investment. our right to bear arms is being infringed annually and consistantly. if you chip at a rock long enough it turns into dust. buy all the firearms you can while theyre available and i gaurantee they will do nothing except go up in value as the gov grandfathers laws in. look at ca and ny. i would say their right to bear arms is infringed, as well as the rest of the country. i used to consider myself a patriot. im moving to the bvi.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Well, tonight events is more reason for me to carry around a weapon or a concealed weapon. I'm f*cking pissed off that some shithead would do something of this nature to another human being...
> 
> I'm driving along Columbia Pike, heading down towards Springfield (these are all local places in northern virigina, so please bare with me if you aren't familiar with these places), just cruising along at 45mph. I proceed to make a left turn onto this side street that will ultimately connect me with little river turnpike. Right before I make that left turn, I notice a car behind me who had caught up with me pretty rapidly, made the left turn with me without using any sort of turn signal. During this left turn onto this side street, there is a pretty steep incline, about 35-40 degrees, and with me driving a manual, I have to accelerate in order to continue up this hill at a constant speed in low gear without chugging the engine. The asshole comes flying around the turn and almost hits me as I contine up this incline, he honks at me for no apparent reason. We climb up past the hill and continue to drive down this 25mph residential neighborhood, the f**ker speeds up right behind me and is literally on my ass, he swerves back and forth and continues to tailgate me. I pay him no mind but I'm curious as to why he's doing this...he then has the nerve to get into the oncoming traffic lane to pass me. I see this as a sign of stupidity and decide to keep him in that lane, I speed up and pretty much pace him at 35mph. He gets back in regular lane and proceeds to speed up, as if to ram me. So I do what I think is the right thing to do, slow down so that he DOES hit me. He swerves into the right lane and speeds up. I too speed up, keeping him in that oncoming lane. Then a car comes down the road and he continues to speed up, so I follow and block him in that lane. The oncoming car is getting closer to him, so he slowes down; as do I. My intent is to keep him in that lane because (a) he was endangering me, and (b) I think he was drunk. At the end of this residential neighborhood, there is a traffic light. Its red and we're both parked. I'm waiting for the guy to get out of his car and approach me so that we can have a one on one talk about what the f*ck he was thinking and why the f*ck he was doing it. At the same time, I also unbuttoned my K-Bar, as a self-defense measure.
> 
> ...


Idiot driver.. saturday night.. Was he a kid? should have kicked his f*cking window in, grabbed him by the hair, nose, arm, or leg, what ever you could get your hands on, pulled him out, and taught him a lesson..

I had a kid do the same sh*t to me on a saturday night, but in the process of trying to approach his car at a red light, he almost ran me over and almost hit 2 other cars trying to run the red light.

You should go get your self a full carry, but I'd be careful with virginia laws, also personally, I wouldn't feel comftable squabling with anyone while carrying, you smack a mother f*cker around enough times next thing you know he's trying to reach for your piece.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

The guy was an ass but you shouldn't have blocked him when the other car was approaching. That other car had nothing to do with the altercation and the driver could have been killed.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

First man sucks to hear that the f*cker pulled the gun on you but you did kinda take it far. Just let the f****t go next time, not worth getting shot over driving. I could understand if he was trying to steal your car but the guy was just an idiot driver. Let him be on his way, call the cops, report his plates,etc.



Bake at 98.6° said:


> Yeah, this guys an asshole. However, you didnt help the situation by trying to corner him into oncoming traffic. You are just as much as an ass as him, as you put not only his life but the life of a total stranger in the oncoming car at jeopardy. Had you simply let him overtake you the first time and let him be on his merry way none of the later wouldve happened. IMO, your lucky the cops was at that stoplight. Had they not been there he probably wouldve shot at you. Im not trying to be an asshole, but what you did was also foolish.


I agree with you. Yea the dude was a dick, just let him go next time. Lots of times people's lives were endangered cause you didn't want the f*cker to pass.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

8o8P said:


> Yeah, this guys an asshole. However, you didnt help the situation by trying to corner him into oncoming traffic. You are just as much as an ass as him, as you put not only his life but the life of a total stranger in the oncoming car at jeopardy. Had you simply let him overtake you the first time and let him be on his merry way none of the later wouldve happened. IMO, your lucky the cops was at that stoplight. Had they not been there he probably wouldve shot at you. Im not trying to be an asshole, but what you did was also foolish.


Oh, I don't blame you for calling me foolish. 
I, too, believe what I did was foolish and no reason for me to do it, should've let him past. In a way though, at least in my world, I took it upon me as a threat so I did what I did because it felt right. I mean, (a) asshole came out of nowhere and tried to t-bone me as I made a left turn, (b) asshole was all up on my ass, swerving left and right, and © deliberately tried cutting me off by going onto the oncoming lane. If he WAS looking for trouble that night and was carrying a weapon, who was to say as soon as he got in front of me, slammed on the breaks causing me to rear-end him, get out of his car and unload a full clip. I know its a far-fetch idea, but it was the perfect setting, dark and dimily lit residential neighborhood, no people, no witnesses just me and him. Cornering him in was the best idea I had at the time, and I was hoping that he'd veer left on to someones property and hit a tree.

Before that traffic light stop on 236, I DID want to pull into that gas station and talk to an officer, but I'm pretty sure the pride in me got the best, and wanted to see what this asshole was like. I was seriously going to get out of the car with my K-Bar, approach his car and ask him "the f**k he was doing?" I just happened to notice the gun before hand so I stayed in the car.

Also, dude wasn't a kid.

He was about late 30s, to early 40s.
Curly, brown hair with a goatee.
Earing in left ear.
Hispanic origin.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Sure get a pistol but get something with a higher one shot one kill rate.
Next time if somebody does this to you, you shoot him and kill him on the spot.
This way he won't ever do it again to other people. Yeh, please protect other people from this kind of people.
Your time in jail, your felony record, your job, your education, your future career, your family, the freakin lawsuite, and whatever consequences out of this will be justifiable with that asswhole dead for disrespecting you on the road.
Hell yeh it's your right on the road and don't you ever let anyone try to take that right from you. 
You teach em a lesson, you kill them!!!


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I understand how you might feel, but if you would of had a fire arm it could of turn deadly for him or you.I know they say, its best to have then not to have. What if it was somthing that looked like a gun but really was not, he approached your car an you had shot him, you would be telling a different story from jail. Its ifeee


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Yeah, this guys an asshole. However, you didnt help the situation by trying to corner him into oncoming traffic. You are just as much as an ass as him, as you put not only his life but the life of a total stranger in the oncoming car at jeopardy. Had you simply let him overtake you the first time and let him be on his merry way none of the later wouldve happened. IMO, your lucky the cops was at that stoplight. Had they not been there he probably wouldve shot at you. Im not trying to be an asshole, but what you did was also foolish.


Oh, I don't blame you for calling me foolish. 
I, too, believe what I did was foolish and no reason for me to do it, should've let him past. In a way though, at least in my world, I took it upon me as a threat so I did what I did because it felt right. I mean, (a) asshole came out of nowhere and tried to t-bone me as I made a left turn, (b) asshole was all up on my ass, swerving left and right, and © deliberately tried cutting me off by going onto the oncoming lane. If he WAS looking for trouble that night and was carrying a weapon, who was to say as soon as he got in front of me, slammed on the breaks causing me to rear-end him, get out of his car and unload a full clip. I know its a far-fetch idea, but it was the perfect setting, dark and dimily lit residential neighborhood, no people, no witnesses just me and him. Cornering him in was the best idea I had at the time, and I was hoping that he'd veer left on to someones property and hit a tree.

Before that traffic light stop on 236, I DID want to pull into that gas station and talk to an officer, but I'm pretty sure the pride in me got the best, and wanted to see what this asshole was like. I was seriously going to get out of the car with my K-Bar, approach his car and ask him "the f**k he was doing?" I just happened to notice the gun before hand so I stayed in the car.

Also, dude wasn't a kid.

He was about late 30s, to early 40s.
Curly, brown hair with a goatee.
Earing in left ear.
Hispanic origin.
[/quote]








didn't know he showed you a pistol, earrings, gotee sounds like a f****t that don't know any better, I'd hate to let a mother f*cker like that get away, he'll get his in the end and i doubt he'll survive it, just glad you didn't end up in trouble







don't let it haunt you..


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

be very careful, with the actions you took and the way you acted to the situation the last thing imo you need to do is get a conceal carry license. You have to take a big responsablity when you start carrying and from what you said you did thats a step in the wrong direction. With all the gang activity down here the last thing you need to do is antagonis the situation. And if you had a gun the best thing to do is stay away from stuff as much as possible. The whole situation could have been avoided by you. You should have got his plates and reported him. And let the local cops take care of the whole thing. If you do get a gun and get a concealed carry permit i would be very careful on how you handle situations. You did very babdly in this one and that can effect things in the lo0ng run for all of those out there in that stae that do carry. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

If you were armed, you could have been irrational and done something stupid b/c you were emboldened. Maybe it was better you didn't have a gun w/ you unless it was life or death. If he was drunk like you said, then its best he kill himself. Let the cops do their job.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Unfortunately you goaded him on- the wisest thing to do would to be just let him pass you, take down his liscence number, and call 911.

I had some asshole tailgate me on a major highway when I was in the passing lane, and I -WAS- passing the other cars, albeit slower than he'd like. He actually bumped the back of my car and was swerving like crazy... I got over as soon as I could, noted the plate #, called 911... And then followed him. Within like 5 minutes a cop car caught up, flashed its lights and pulled him over. I got a call about 15 minutes later for my end of the story, and apparently it wasn't his first time getting in trouble- he lost his liscence.

I went about it this way because my dad is a driver/guard and deals with a surprisingly large number of aggressive drivers each day (what is WITH people trying to f*ck with armored cars?!)... He told me exactly what to do in that kind of situation to keep out of any sort of trouble.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

people do stupid things not saying you were in the wrong for anything you did. I would have let the asshole pass me and then just kept my distance if I thought he was drunk I would have also called the police and reported him as being drunk and if he wasn't he probably would have gotten busted for the gun or drugs. My friend was run off the road going up towards washington in the boonies wrecked her car and got some minor injuries and the asshole gets away because she never had a chance to really get the licensce plate or a good look at the guy. She went down a steep hill went throught a fence in a puddle and hit a tree. It was like something out of a movie much to your similiar situation. One just has to trust their instincts because others are unpredictable. It is a sad world and these damn people run over bycyclists as some sadistic pleasure because it is hard to see behind you and if they just want to kill you and drive off well some have done this. Some asshole did this to my old biology teacher lucky someone was around to see the guy and call it in and the guy is now in prison. This teacher was a great being and didn't deserve to die so young especially when he already fought cancer. It is in the past and guns don't kill people people kill people but if you feel safer use your best descretion and make yourself feel safe.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I understand the "pride" factor being a combat veteran, but you have to try and break out of that mode.

Glad you weren't hurt or involved in any major situation in the end, but now this asshole is still out there and could do the same to someone else.

If it ever happens again, just take a step back and think for a moment.

Then call the police so this asshole or others like him end up in jail where they belong...


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

well said bake at 98.6


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I would have been scared sh*tless if someone pointed a gun at me. But I guess with your training and experience you would have kept your pretty easily.

Scary situation to say the least. I too would have gotten his plates and told the cops. That way he wont still be out there doing it to random cars at night. It may not end up the same way for someone else next time.

Afew months back when I was coming home from my ball hockey game this dude in a BMW was doing about 140km/h in the city and almost hit me when I turned at these lights. He stopped in the middle of the road, blocking 2 lanes so I had no where to go. I grabbed my baseball bat from the backseat since I thought he was going to get out..Then I decied to go into the oncoming lane and go around him. He kept doing what he was doing and thankfully there were cops up ahead and he drove away. Scary situation for me..but I was lucky.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

someone pointing a gun at me is good cause to kill them. You guys ramble on how how it would be bad to carry. Your dumb for saying so. The point is for self protection which when someone points a gun at you sound like you need to protect yourself. It kinda like that dumbass kid in detroit that when around car jacking people. He tried to jack some old guy but then the old guy pulled out his concealed weapon which had bullets and killed the kid. Sounds good to me.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

You fucked up and IMO escalated the situation. Yes he was tailing you...so what ignore it. When he tried to pass, YOU made the first major assholeish move. You should have let him pass and if you suspected DUI took his plates and called the cops. Situation would have been over. Like said before your actions didnt only risk you and the other guys lives but you also risked the lives of innocent people. Bad move man....bad move.

I carry daily. When you carry you dont act like a fool like you did. Bad things can happen. Be calm, be alert and be safe.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Imagine if he tried to pass you by going in the opposing lane and you sped up to block him. If he killed somebody from the ongoing traffic, you would have never forgiven yourself.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

stupid asshole he was... I woulda prolly gotten out and gotten myself shot. a rational thing to do would b to get his license number and call the cops (like everyone else said) but im sure u were too pissed to think about that at the time (i kno i woulda been). U wanna handle the situation like a man. he prolly was drunk and spead up the road and ended up crashing anyways (or will sometime down the future if he keeps drunk driving recklesly)


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You definitely didn't help the situation and in part brought it on yourself. Before you start carrying a gun around on you 24/7 maybe get your own road rage, pride and ego in check so no one gets killed. Not only did you risk your life in this situation you also risked that of the individual in oncoming traffic. Imagine if that had caused an accident and the other person had died. Would you be able to sleep at night knowing you helped cause that death? And what would a shoot out at a corner solve? Sounds like the entire thing was a dick measuring contest and at the end you're a bit wounded because this asshole you were dealing with seems to have won out.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> You fucked up and IMO escalated the situation. Yes he was tailing you...so what ignore it. When he tried to pass, YOU made the first major assholeish move. You should have let him pass and if you suspected DUI took his plates and called the cops. Situation would have been over. Like said before your actions didnt only risk you and the other guys lives but you also risked the lives of innocent people. Bad move man....bad move.
> 
> I carry daily. When you carry you dont act like a fool like you did. Bad things can happen. *Be calm, be alert and be safe.*


i totally agree, a weapon is for protecting yourself not getting in a fire fight so ass clown driving down the road. let the prick pass you call him him an asshole and go on with your day. that was his highlight of his day to you it was just some asshole.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

BlackLabel said:


> look at ca and ny. i would say their right to bear arms is infringed, as well as the rest of the country. i used to consider myself a patriot. im moving to the bvi.


californians are very well able to purchase weapons. rifles, shotguns, pistols are all available at my local sporting goods store. you just need the necessary paperwork for pistols which will cost all but $25 bucks and 25 minutes of your time at your ffl. you just can't purchase "assault" weapons and rightly so. i don't want a f*cking gang banger blasting my street with an mp5.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

hyphen, I expect better from you. An MP5 is no "Assualt Rifle."


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

hyphen said:


> look at ca and ny. i would say their right to bear arms is infringed, as well as the rest of the country. i used to consider myself a patriot. im moving to the bvi.


californians are very well able to purchase weapons. rifles, shotguns, pistols are all available at my local sporting goods store. you just need the necessary paperwork for pistols which will cost all but $25 bucks and 25 minutes of your time at your ffl. you just can't purchase "assault" weapons and rightly so. i don't want a f*cking gang banger blasting my street with an mp5.
[/quote]

how many gangbangers buy there guns leagaly? so that law is horse sh*t too say the least 
it does NOTHING to help prevent crimes done with any of these socalled assult weapons 
your rights have deffanatly been infringed


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

thats is a crazy story.

And yea, you caused the whole thing. Thats why you dont mess with people you dont know for no reason. There are alot of crazy people out there, and you dont know what they are capable of. He tried to pass you, and you tried to get him in an accident. If you had a gun, and the situation was reversed, how would you have responded?

With how quickly you went for your nife, i dont think you should get a gun. You'll probably be to quick to use it.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Upon further evaluation and repeated scolding from my girlfriend, I understand MORE that I instigated everything, but given if you guys were in the same situation in a dark neighborhood (with very limited street lamps like one or two that were actually lit) and you couldn't make out his license plate because he was seriously up on your ass, not to mention he came out of nowhere and tried t-section your car as you LEGALLY made a left turn and he made a left turn...

...I'm not trying to call out anyone here but I do feel that if the situation was in your shoes, most of you men would NOT have let him passed and would've probably been pissed at sh*t that some asshole would do such a thing.

In conclusion, both me and the other gentleman was in the wrong. Me, moreso because I edged it further and for endangering others.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I would have cowered like a little school girl and asked him for mercy. If my girl was there, I'd say "Please take my girlfriend but don't hurt me. I'll do anything you want."


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

diddye said:


> I would have cowered like a little school girl and asked him for mercy. If my girl was there, I'd say "Please take my girlfriend but don't hurt me. I'll do anything you want."


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

damnn what a psycho


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

JD7.62 said:


> hyphen, I expect better from you. An MP5 is no "Assualt Rifle."


sorry, smg. but under california state law it's considered an assault weapon. i should've said M4, G36c or something, lol.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Upon further evaluation and repeated scolding from my girlfriend, I understand MORE that I instigated everything, but given if you guys were in the same situation in a dark neighborhood (with very limited street lamps like one or two that were actually lit) and you couldn't make out his license plate because he was seriously up on your ass, not to mention he came out of nowhere and tried t-section your car as you LEGALLY made a left turn and he made a left turn...
> 
> ...*I'm not trying to call out anyone here but I do feel that if the situation was in your shoes, most of you men would NOT have let him passed and would've probably been pissed at sh*t that some asshole would do such a thing.*
> 
> In conclusion, both me and the other gentleman was in the wrong. Me, moreso because I edged it further and for endangering others.


I would have let him pass me up I would have sat back like I always do and went with my 5 miles over the speed limit cruise like nothing, If he was that bad ass or wanted to do something, he would have done it the first time you guyz stopped, I work in one of most dangerous parts of Chicago and there are some retarded ass people out here a week ago 8 bangers shot it out on the corner of my Job. Me and this guy went out there during the shooting to scoop up some kids and families from harms way. Don't ever reach, fight fair if u choose to go that route. I think u reaching, led to him reaching...this world is getting crazier by the second.... I served 6 years and get zero respect out here but, I got my family to think about so I think can't fly off the handle but I am glad to hear nothing happened as far as anyone getting hurt. I am a Mexican-American and race, or how he looks got nothing to do with how tough a guy is, Man I have seen them all...They come in at all shapes and colors depends where ur at...like I told my son , learn when to be tough, when u r in direct danger coming straight at u, or ur family then step up...but if got a chance to side step, by all means do so, ignore people like that u will live longer, and not in a cell or wheel chair or anything crazy like that...unless u got something to prove to urself... I have had some of friends come back from Iraq and Afgan just to get shot out here...sane people are a endangered species...I could see ur reason to want to carry a concealed weapon but in this scenario as crazy as this sounds it was probably best u didn't have a gun because of how angry u were and how thingz could have turned out at the end.....easy...gone


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

You tried to kill a roadraging idiot, whos worse?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Upon further evaluation and repeated scolding from my girlfriend, I understand MORE that I instigated everything, but given if you guys were in the same situation in a dark neighborhood (with very limited street lamps like one or two that were actually lit) and you couldn't make out his license plate because he was seriously up on your ass, not to mention he came out of nowhere and tried t-section your car as you LEGALLY made a left turn and he made a left turn...
> 
> ...I'm not trying to call out anyone here but I do feel that if the situation was in your shoes, most of you men would NOT have let him passed and would've probably been pissed at sh*t that some asshole would do such a thing.
> 
> In conclusion, both me and the other gentleman was in the wrong. Me, moreso because I edged it further and for endangering others.


 you did a lot better then I would have, a few have made the mistake of flashing me their pistol like I'm all of sudden supposed to see things their way..your either gonna use it or not, either way, we're gonna find out.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

AT least your ok. Ya that guys an asshole. Its done wiht so no worries anymore. But id would of deffinantly been pissed if that happened to me.

I think a K-bar is on of those extanable batons that the cops have, we call them extendos here. I have one myself, its pretty sh*t considering i bought it for 10 bux. But itll do the job when the time comes.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Im pretty sure I would have done the same thing. I feel your frustration as sometimes, no, often times, there is always a prick or c*nt who decides to tailgate me when all Im doing is following the speed limit. Sure its slow. But thats the law. Im not gonna risk license points and a ridiculously high insurance to pay just to "go with the flow". I dont care if everyone else around me goes 40 on a 25 mph zone. I really dont. I follow the speed limit to the number no more, no less. Unfortunately, 80-90% of the drivers around me at any one time thinks Im stupid or just lazily plodding along. Couldnt be farther from the truth.

And believe me, it doesnt matter if its a dude or a bitch. Bad attitudes cross gender boundaries. Both can be downright nasty, foolish, and stupidly arrogant. And there are times I wish i had something more substantial to protect me when unreasonable f*cks try to have their way. Plus Im constantly on the road in inner-city areas. So, that why i carry the ff items in my car: an aluminum baseball bat, a pair of brass knuckles, a 39-inch blade samurai sword ( & im trained to use it), and a pair of eskrima hardwood sticks. It may sound careless and foolish, but I am solely responsible for my own safety and well-being. I just cant trust cops or anyone else for protection since danger comes at short notice and by the time cops respond, its either theyre dead or you. Fact of life.

Get a gun, own it/use it responsibly. GL./


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Curious as to how many of you making these ridiculous statemenets actually have a ccw and what state they are in.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

joefish219 said:


> a k bar, not a toy


 Against a guy with a gun it's most definitely a toy.

Glad you're ok man, but if I had been in your shoes I would have tried to loose him, there are all kind of nutjobs in this world and I wont risk getting shot just to prove I'm not affraid of them.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Get a bulletproof hummer and run the mofo off the road. problem solved.

only thing you can do in a situation like that is get the License plate number. he may walk away with a warning but you walk away with your life.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I value everyones input on this matter and yes, I made a goof. However, everyone keeps saying 'get his licence plate'...I couldn't even do that due to the fact that the street was poorly lit AND that the fact that he was on my ass the entire time, all the way up to the light. I adjusted my mirror as best as I could without me having to get out of the car, walk to the front of his car, bend down and look at his plate.

Like I said, its easy to say something and mean well, but its different when it actually happens to you.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I'm not going to bust your balls, you realize that you made mistakes but the big question is: How would you having a gun made it better? You showed a knife, he showed a gun. You're actually lucky he showed restraint, if you had shown a gun, he might have come up shooting which would be the logical response.
You also stated that something like the "combat vet" pride took over, he might have been a vet too with the same thinking. Post traumatic stress affects a lot of vets in different ways, maybe you should think about that being a possibility in your respose to what happened.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm glad you see that you could have handled things differently. In all honesty, I have a temper to, and its hard to deal with dumb drivers. I stopped a guy in the middle of the road for riding my ass once. country road at night and he wouldn't quit, so I slowed down for him to pass, and he almost hit me, just staying right on my bumper. So I slowed to a stop, swirving so he couldn't pass when he tried, then sat there in the road for like 30 seconds waiting for his next move. He sat there, so I pulled away slowly, and he stayed off my ass after that.

just an example of something stupid I did, so you dont feel to bad. He could have been a drunk hunter with a rifle in his truck for all I know. definently wasn't smart thing for me to do. Stupid people bring out the worse in others, so dont be to hard on yourself.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I value everyones input on this matter and yes, I made a goof. However, everyone keeps saying 'get his licence plate'...I couldn't even do that due to the fact that the street was poorly lit AND that the fact that he was on my ass the entire time, all the way up to the light. I adjusted my mirror as best as I could without me having to get out of the car, walk to the front of his car, bend down and look at his plate.
> 
> Like I said, its easy to say something and mean well, but its different when it actually happens to you.


If you let him pass, just pull up (not too close) at a light or somethng and then get his plates. Just follow him for alittle bit if needed.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

wow.... what a story.
reminds of this one time this drugged out mexican was on the streets of hollywood driving recklessly switching lanes constantly in a hurry with a mom and baby in the back seat. Since I was in no hurry, I was driving the speed limit as he drives behind me frantic and pissed because I wasn't going fast enough "for him" - as soon as the other lane opens up he slides right next to me and curses at me with his eye balls popping out (i swear they were going to explode). He made attempts to pretend to crash into me.

he may not of pulled out a gun, but the fact that ppl just go nuts over dumb sh*t baffles me. ppl and road rage. sheesh


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Curious as to how many of you making these ridiculous statemenets actually have a ccw and what state they are in.


full carry upstate NY


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

you shouldn't have provoked him. so what if he was driving like a ass, you didn't have to do the same. its not about who's wrong or right , its about common sence.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Ex0dus said:


> Curious as to how many of you making these ridiculous statemenets actually have a ccw and what state they are in.


C.P.L. michigan

its easy to sit and say "just let him pass you" sometimes these type of people dont want to just pass you there just pissed off or drunk and want to f*ck with someone every now and then you just have to defend yourself 
if you have a CCW/CPL and your carrying your gun and some asshole pulls one on you if you truly belive he/she intends to do harm as i feel this guy did , its your right to do what you have too
me in his shoes theres no doubt i would have shot him thats no me being a hardass or anything just saying what i would do








i think anybody with the gun licence would agree


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

JAC said:


> a k bar, not a toy


 Against a guy with a gun it's most definitely a toy.

Glad you're ok man, but if I had been in your shoes I would have tried to loose him, there are all kind of nutjobs in this world and I wont risk getting shot just to prove I'm not affraid of them.
[/quote]

wrong.. "guns" don't kill people, people kill people and if im gonna take odds between a marine and his k bar up against some delusional street walking meat bag flashing his pistol, my moneys on the marine, your average street bitch (thug), i dont care how many colors are in his bandana, that would flash a pistol from inside what he feels is the safety of his car, doesn't have any intention on using it.

its your every day delusional pieces of crap like this, that get away with walking around thinking because they got a gun or a knife they're king sh*t until they bump into the absolute wrong mother f*cker that gets a hard on for this type of sh*t..Can't blame Prodigal, he's just getting off how many tours in Iraq? he felt threatened, his blood got pumping and his primal instincts kicked in, hold on to that P, as the years pass i't'll remind you who you are, like a breath of fresh air







just be smart about it. I'm just glad the p*ssy was smart enough not to get out of his car and you didn't end up in trouble or another soldier exploited by the media..


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Bawb2u said:


> I'm not going to bust your balls, you realize that you made mistakes but the big question is: How would you having a gun made it better? You showed a knife, he showed a gun. You're actually lucky he showed restraint, if you had shown a gun, he might have come up shooting which would be the logical response.
> You also stated that something like the "combat vet" pride took over, he might have been a vet too with the same thinking. Post traumatic stress affects a lot of vets in different ways, maybe you should think about that being a possibility in your respose to what happened.


Yeah they wanted me take a PTS test and I was like naw, thats a no go that disability check won't cover sh*t and I can imagine how many jobs that would eliminate me from.. I served tours in Afgan and Iraq and it takes time to control that anger so I understand what u felt, been there arrrested by 8 cops, for beating down a crack head trying to sell crack to my GF's little brother...something I put off to the back of my mind..and thought about last night, well my GF brought it up...so to tell u the truth u did what I would have done straight out the service..GL


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

ExOdus i have a ccw and im in his state.. Va


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

CDW Permit in Ky.

Unlike most of these people here who claim to have a CDW I have a TOTALLY different train of thought. When you are armed you go WAY OUT OF YOUR WAY to stay out of trouble. Even more so then when you are not armed.

Im hoping people arent understanding what really happened before they say stuff like he should have killed him. The OP was the first person to really put anyones life in danger, NOT the guy that pulled the gun (though out of two he was second!). Seriously man you didnt even have to get his plates. If you had gone the speed limit and just let him pass it would have all been over.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

febsalien said:


> Curious as to how many of you making these ridiculous statemenets actually have a ccw and what state they are in.


C.P.L. michigan

its easy to sit and say "just let him pass you" sometimes these type of people dont want to just pass you there just pissed off or drunk and want to f*ck with someone every now and then you just have to defend yourself 
if you have a CCW/CPL and your carrying your gun and some asshole pulls one on you if you truly belive he/she intends to do harm as i feel this guy did , its your right to do what you have too
me in his shoes theres no doubt i would have shot him thats no me being a hardass or anything just saying what i would do








i think anybody with the gun licence would agree
[/quote]

no we don't agree. your telling me you would have killed a man over road rage. ill visit you in jail.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

febsalien said:


> Curious as to how many of you making these ridiculous statemenets actually have a ccw and what state they are in.


C.P.L. michigan

its easy to sit and say "just let him pass you" sometimes these type of people dont want to just pass you there just pissed off or drunk and want to f*ck with someone every now and then you just have to defend yourself 
if you have a CCW/CPL and your carrying your gun and some asshole pulls one on you if you truly belive he/she intends to do harm as i feel this guy did , its your right to do what you have too
me in his shoes theres no doubt i would have shot him thats no me being a hardass or anything just saying what i would do








i think anybody with the gun licence would agree
[/quote]

I have a ccw and totally disagree. If someone pulls a gun on you in this kind of situation a few things

1. He already has the draw on you
2. Enclosed area

For those 2 reasons alone you would not pull your gun but step on the gas and get the f*ck out. If you go ahead and try to be john wayne in this situation I can almost guarante your ass will be dead. All the guy has to do is direct fire into the car


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

nitrofish said:


> Curious as to how many of you making these ridiculous statemenets actually have a ccw and what state they are in.


C.P.L. michigan

its easy to sit and say "just let him pass you" sometimes these type of people dont want to just pass you there just pissed off or drunk and want to f*ck with someone every now and then you just have to defend yourself 
if you have a CCW/CPL and your carrying your gun and some asshole pulls one on you if you truly belive he/she intends to do harm as i feel this guy did , its your right to do what you have too
me in his shoes theres no doubt i would have shot him thats no me being a hardass or anything just saying what i would do








i think anybody with the gun licence would agree
[/quote]

no we don't agree. your telling me you would have killed a man over road rage. ill visit you in jail.
[/quote]

NO IM TELLING YOU I WOULD HAVE KILLED A MAN FOR POINTING A GUN AT ME so your telling me when you have road rage you pull your gun? why would yo even cary a LOADED gun with you anyway if you dont intened on using it? i hope to god that i NEAVER have to use mine thats the second to last thing i ever want to do the first is lose my life to some asshole thug wanna bee

EXODUS when exactly DO you pull your gun when you THINK someone intends to do harm? thats when you go to jail








NOBODY has the right to take anothers life but i think EVERYBODY has the right to defend there own


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

febsalien said:


> NO IM TELLING YOU I WOULD HAVE KILLED A MAN FOR POINTING A GUN AT ME so your telling me when you have road rage you pull your gun? why would yo even cary a LOADED gun with you anyway if you dont intened on using it? i hope to god that i NEAVER have to use mine thats the second to last thing i ever want to do the first is lose my life to some asshole thug wanna bee


DID YOU EVEN READ THE ORIGINAL POST? The original poster showed a knife, then the second guy showed a gun. The OP is lucky he didn't get shot. If he had shown a gun, the OTHER GUY probably would have shot him because HE WOULD HAVE BEEN THE ONE POINTING THE GUN FIRST WITHOUT KNOWING WHAT HE WAS GETTING INTO. I agree, if I have a gun and someone points one at me and I have the opportunity, I'm taking him out but in this case the OP was lucky the other guy showed some restraint and didn't shoot him.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Bawb2u said:


> NO IM TELLING YOU I WOULD HAVE KILLED A MAN FOR POINTING A GUN AT ME so your telling me when you have road rage you pull your gun? why would yo even cary a LOADED gun with you anyway if you dont intened on using it? i hope to god that i NEAVER have to use mine thats the second to last thing i ever want to do the first is lose my life to some asshole thug wanna bee


DID YOU EVEN READ THE ORIGINAL POST? The original poster showed a knife, then the second guy showed a gun. The OP is lucky he didn't get shot. If he had shown a gun, the OTHER GUY probably would have shot him because HE WOULD HAVE BEEN THE ONE POINTING THE GUN FIRST WITHOUT KNOWING WHAT HE WAS GETTING INTO. I agree, if I have a gun and someone points one at me and I have the opportunity, I'm taking him out but in this case the OP was lucky the other guy showed some restraint and didn't shoot him.
[/quote]

did i read it? did you? i rember this part ....... I slowly reach over to my K-Bar and grab hold of it, in case he decides to approach me. I notice that he too is reaching down for something, and then I saw the black casing as he pulled it up.

he didnt show it you f*cking dumbass he grabed it "just incase" the guy comes to him and im sure the OP wouldnt have showed his gun if he had one

my point WAS and still IS if someone ever points a gun at me again im pointing one back


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

I love all the mall ninjas on this site!

Ive said it before and Ill say it again. When you take on the responsibility of carrying a weapon you do your best stay AWAY from trouble, NOT participate in it!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I've got a permit here in Indiana and though I'd like to carry at all times, I don't. However, anytime I am carrying (actually anytime for that matter) I do EVERYTHING I can to AVOID trouble at all costs. Having an ego and a gun are a recipe for disaster. Though it's been stated a million times, the OP escalated the situation by not allowing the other guy to pass. With a weapon comes a great responsibility.

"Why even carry a gun if you aren't going to use it"
What are you serious dude? If someone points a gun at you they already have the drop on you as someone else said, your only option is to get the f*ck out of there. I only carry a gun because I don't want to ever have to use it. Any other responsible gun owner knows what I mean.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

whats a mall ninja?
so next time your out with the fam and some ass hole comes at you with a gun what are you gonna do? ohhh i know your gonna say hey man im not gonna participate and walk away? let me know how that works out for ya








dont get me wrong i dont go out and look for problems cuz i have a gun i go nowhere with it that i wouldent go with out it i dont think there the answer to all probs i just think that if you take a class for a ccw pay all the frees, buy a hand gun, get a conseled holster,get PERSONAL DEFENSE rounds,load your gun and take it with you theres a reason



Enriqo_Suavez said:


> I've got a permit here in Indiana and though I'd like to carry at all times, I don't. However, anytime I am carrying (actually anytime for that matter) I do EVERYTHING I can to AVOID trouble at all costs. Having an ego and a gun are a recipe for disaster. Though it's been stated a million times, the OP escalated the situation by not allowing the other guy to pass. With a weapon comes a great responsibility.
> 
> "Why even carry a gun if you aren't going to use it"
> What are you serious dude? If someone points a gun at you they already have the drop on you as someone else said, your only option is to get the f*ck out of there. I only carry a gun because I don't want to ever have to use it. Any other responsible gun owner knows what I mean.


so again i will ask you WHY EVEN CARY? you only cary because you dont want to use it ? yeah im sure thats why the dirt bag carys one too and also just how do you intend on "getting away" if someone has the drop on you ? your faster then a bullet?

so to everyone that says they have a ccw but would neaver pull there gun why did you even bother getting it? when would be the "proper" time. after the outher person shoots you? its people like you that make the bad guy feel safe


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

well in my 28 years on this earth I've never been a victim of a crime well besides the little sh*t that stole the valve stem caps off my truck, I wish you where around to pop a cap in his for me you little gangster you...

febsalien it must suck too live in fear like you do...
how many time have you been robbed shot at of had a gun pointed at you....

oh I almost forgot you'r the definition of a mall ninja


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> well in my 28 years on this earth I've never been a victim of a crime well besides the little sh*t that stole the valve stem caps off my truck, I wish you where around to pop a cap in his for me you little gangster you...
> 
> febsalien it must suck too live in fear like you do...
> how many time have you been robbed shot at of had a gun pointed at you....
> ...


where do you get this from? i wish my valve stems were the only thing i have had stolen how do you figure im a gangster? im about as far away from one as you can get
ine been shot at once had a gun pointed at me two outher times 
and i still dont know what a mall ninja is lol i dont think you know eather


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

febsalien said:


> well in my 28 years on this earth I've never been a victim of a crime well besides the little sh*t that stole the valve stem caps off my truck, I wish you where around to pop a cap in his for me you little gangster you...
> 
> febsalien it must suck too live in fear like you do...
> how many time have you been robbed shot at of had a gun pointed at you....
> ...


where do you get this from? i wish my valve stems were the only thing i have had stolen how do you figure im a gangster? im about as far away from one as you can get
ine been shot at once had a gun pointed at me two outher times 
and i still dont know what a mall ninja is lol i dont think you know eather
[/quote]

I seriously doubt you carry a concealed weapon LEGALLY. Point here is being allowed to carry a loaded weapon on your persons is a HUGE responsibility and one not to be taken lightly. Again, in the situation above if someone had the draw on you in this situation and you still insist you are gonna "put a cap in his ass" then you sir have the brains of a gnat. In that situation your best bet is SELF PRESERVATION!


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Ex0dus said:


> well in my 28 years on this earth I've never been a victim of a crime well besides the little sh*t that stole the valve stem caps off my truck, I wish you where around to pop a cap in his for me you little gangster you...
> 
> febsalien it must suck too live in fear like you do...
> how many time have you been robbed shot at of had a gun pointed at you....
> ...


where do you get this from? i wish my valve stems were the only thing i have had stolen how do you figure im a gangster? im about as far away from one as you can get
ine been shot at once had a gun pointed at me two outher times 
and i still dont know what a mall ninja is lol i dont think you know eather
[/quote]

I seriously doubt you carry a concealed weapon LEGALLY. Point here is being allowed to carry a loaded weapon on your persons is a HUGE responsibility and one not to be taken lightly. Again, in the situation above if someone had the draw on you in this situation and you still insist you are gonna "put a cap in his ass" then you sir have the brains of a gnat. In that situation your best bet is SELF PRESERVATION!
[/quote]

well i do got a neat little card to keep in my wallet too when did i say put a cap in his ass? then you tell me how SELF PRESERVATION works 
what would you have done? drive off so i guess you drive an armored car then?


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

haha saw this and i thought of you


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

febsalien said:


> so to everyone that says they have a ccw but would neaver pull there gun why did you even bother getting it? when would be the "proper" time. after the outher person shoots you? its people like you that make the bad guy feel safe


I think most people here that should they carry the weapon never want to use it cause its true. Why would you want to take another person's life? They don't want to use it, but will use it if its necessary or needed. I'm betting they don't go out everyday and think boy i hope I get to shoot my gun at someone today.

I'd kinda say it's like insurance. You never really want to use insurance but if you have to use it, its good to know its there.

And no I do not carry or own a gun yet, but my friend/coworker does teach the Concealed Weapons course in Columbus and anytime I have a question about any situation such as the OPs situation I ask him.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Upon reading more "you should've let him pass" posts, I've gathered the conclusion that people react differently to certain situations. Like I've said in my recent posts, *'perhaps I should've let him pass' but something inside ME told me not to let him pass, do everything you can to not let him pass.*

I mean, I've explained the setting of the scenario pretty thoroughly...dimly neighborhood, dark road, stranger comes out of nowhere, gets extrememly on my ass, swerving, then proceeds to cut me off in a two lane residential neighborhood...happens all the way up to a lit major intersection with police.

I understand that it would've been better if I pulled up to one of the cops and told them the situation, but when your heart is pounding in your ear and you're analysing what can possibly happen next, its kind of hard NOT to put yourself in a self-defensive mode. In the end, its one of those 'you had to be there' situations.

On a side note, carrying a concealed weapon means carrying a load of responsibility and consequences. If I had been carrying a concealed weapon that night, I most likely would've pulled it out; not on him but it would've been within a VERY close proximity to me all the way up to the intersection. From there, if he DID chose to take that SAME action he did, I would most likely claim 'self defense' in the court of law. Four years in the Marine Corps and I've targeted, shot at, buttstroked, fought, and chased them down but I have yet to actually kill someone. I plan to keep my '0 kill ratio' at zero.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

now I have a totally different situation, where a gun may have saved my life.

I was driving toward main st. at nite after watching a movie with my date (now my wife) and it was a little foggy and my defrofter wasn't working. I guess I cut someone off and didn't realize it but they decided to race me down. the proceded to drive the wrong way down main st. they cut in front of me and slamed the brakes to stop my truck. 3 spanish men came out of the car and attempted to open my doors, wich where locked . I told them I didn't want any trouble and I didn't see them when I cut them off. they where grabing at their waistban to gesture as if they had a firearm. they eventually left, thank god, but it could have been worse. I did not have a firearm at the time. if i did, I would have done the same exact thing. talk my way out of it and only use force to save my life as a last resort if all other methods fail.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> so to everyone that says they have a ccw but would neaver pull there gun why did you even bother getting it? when would be the "proper" time. after the outher person shoots you? its people like you that make the bad guy feel safe


I think most people here that should they carry the weapon never want to use it cause its true. Why would you want to take another person's life? They don't want to use it, but will use it if its necessary or needed. I'm betting they don't go out everyday and think boy i hope I get to shoot my gun at someone today.

I'd kinda say it's like insurance. You never really want to use insurance but if you have to use it, its good to know its there.

And no I do not carry or own a gun yet, but my friend/coworker does teach the Concealed Weapons course in Columbus and anytime I have a question about any situation such as the OPs situation I ask him.
[/quote]

god damn you are the man! thats what i been trying to say !

On a side note, carrying a concealed weapon means carrying a load of responsibility and consequences. If I had been carrying a concealed weapon that night, I most likely would've pulled it out; not on him but it would've been within a VERY close proximity to me all the way up to the intersection. From there, if he DID chose to take that SAME action he did, I would most likely claim 'self defense' in the court of law. Four years in the Marine Corps and I've targeted, shot at, buttstroked, fought, and chased them down but I have yet to actually kill someone. I plan to keep my '0 kill ratio' at zero.

IMO you would have had every right in the world to do so man thats your life you dont know if hes gonna shoot or not

i agree 100% the BEST way to end any situation like this is just to go different ways but sometimes the outher guy dont want to do that

nitro you are right what if those guys pulled guns ? in these type of situations you NEAVER know who your dealing with when one guy just wants to punch you the outher guy may want to do more harm your very lucky im glad they just left you alone thats a really scarry thing when your alone and out numbered


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

nitrofish said:


> now I have a totally different situation, where a gun may have saved my life.
> 
> I was driving toward main st. at nite after watching a movie with my date (now my wife) and it was a little foggy and my defrofter wasn't working. I guess I cut someone off and didn't realize it but they decided to race me down. the proceded to drive the wrong way down main st. they cut in front of me and slamed the brakes to stop my truck. 3 spanish men came out of the car and attempted to open my doors, wich where locked . I told them I didn't want any trouble and I didn't see them when I cut them off. they where grabing at their waistban to gesture as if they had a firearm. they eventually left, thank god, but it could have been worse. I did not have a firearm at the time. if i did, I would have done the same exact thing. talk my way out of it and only use force to save my life as a last resort if all other methods fail.










as scared to death as you sound if you would have pulled it out you probably would have had your wrist broken and your armed ripped out of its socket, beaten down with your own pistol right in front of your woman
















what the hells wrong with someone getting pissed off if they get cutoff the road by some schmuck, I deal with thousands of f*cking dumb ass space cadets that can't drive everyday and if another mother f*cker puts my life in jeopardy, without at least having the consideration to catch eye contact with me and gesturing an apology that he knows he fucked up, when it happens, given the chance, your goddam right im getting up close and personal to let him know about himself, if you can't handle that, then learn how to f*cking drive, you want to go ahead and pull a gun you better know how to aim and be out of your f*cking mind nuts letting loose before I get to you.

I don't usually carry actually I don't like to makes no f*cking sense unless im going shooting, and I wouldn't advise any paranoid delusional f****t to get a pistol cause gaurenteed your gonna end up hurt bottom line, it aint a toy, it aint a game and if you pull it out or flash it, whatever, to the wrong one theres no turning back your either gonna kill me, pending on the situation, I actually have a high tolerance for retardation so im not gonna put you out of your misery, but I am breaking all sorts of bones and we're gonna have all sorts of fun







..


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Liquid said:


> I actually have a high tolerance for retardation so im not gonna put you out of your misery, but I am breaking all sorts of bones and we're gonna have all sorts of fun :laugh: ..


























You sound like me in a nutshell...only difference is, you're older, wiser and probably know a few more bone breaking techniques.


----------

